# Does your iphone stay logged into detailing world???



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

One thing i'm finding slightly frustrating about my iphone is that i dont stay logged into forums. For example, i can log into detailing world, close the page etc and reload and i'm still logged in. Come back a few hours later however and i have to log in again 

I just want to confirm if this is a fault or not, so your findings would be great:thumb: 

Many thanks

Ryan


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

mine stays logged in.

That was on 1.1.3, just upgraded to 1.2.0 so will see what happens on that one.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah. Mine stays logged in. Have you checked the settings to make sure its set to save cookies?

Jason - firmware 1.2.0?? Is yours jailbroken?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

its set to accept cookies from visited, will setting to always make a difference??


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mines set to accept from visited and is fine. Could try always and then try it, if it then works put it back to visited and try again.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Jason - firmware 1.2.0?? Is yours jailbroken?


It's pwned 

got tired of waiting for WinPwn to be released, and borrowed a Mac to do it.

can now switch between 1.1.4 and 1.2.0 custom firmwares just using iTunes on my PC.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine stays logged in ok. 

I have one window with the forums and one with my pms and simply refresh when needed. 

Johnny


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Where did you get the 1.2.0 firmware from may i ask?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine stays logged in too


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Chopper said:


> Where did you get the 1.2.0 firmware from may i ask?


the beta firmware comes with the SDK, although you may be able to find it elsewhere.....

www.hackint0sh.org is a good forum to check out if you're interested in hacking about with the phone.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers ive already pwned my 1.1.4 was just looking at upgrading to 1.2.0.
Do all your functions work in a pwned 1.1.4 my mail message screen wont load?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

everything's fine in 1.1.4 for me.

With 1.2.0 there's no installer yet, so if you use a lot of apps from there I'd stick with 1.1.4

I'm only trying out 1.2.0 for Enterprise WiFi & Exchange support (which is working nicely!)


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info ill have explore and play
:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My blackberry has this problem, very frustrating!


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

mine stays logged on all the time too


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Right i've fixed it. For anyone else who has this problem, this is what i did.

go to the installer and add source : http://appledailytimes.com/installer

Then under the install category select apple daily times and install the 1.1.4 cookie fix.

If you are getting "main script execution failed" like i was, watch this video which shows the fix






Once completed, run the installer and hey presto

I am now happy and drained from trawling through all the forums for fixes


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm having this prob too. It logs out after two mins! Thanks for the link. I'm off to find a random wifi AP that's not secured.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

does this work with the touch? mine logs out when its closed


----------

